# Setup a new CRS tank



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Here is my new CRS tank.....





Setup for 3 weeks and throw in around 15 A grade CRS try the water is ok or not.  


There is a V type CRS in the picture.......can you find it???:clap2:


----------



## $CREWSTONTEXU$ (May 21, 2006)

very very VERY Nice!
what kind of filter do u have?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks very nice. What type of soil is that..amazonia? What do you feed your shrimp? 

I like the layout of your tank. Nice plants too. I forget, what is the green plant bunches (4 leaf stems) to the left and right of the tank called.

-John N.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

$CREWSTONTEXU$ said:


> very very VERY Nice!
> what kind of filter do u have?


Thank you very much......:supz: 
The filter is EHEIM professiona I 2322.



John N. said:


> Looks very nice. What type of soil is that..amazonia? What do you feed your shrimp?
> 
> I like the layout of your tank. Nice plants too. I forget, what is the green plant bunches (4 leaf stems) to the left and right of the tank called.
> 
> -John N.


YA~~~~~the soil is ADA amazona........ 
That 4 leaf stems plant is Tonina fluviatilis.....those Tonina sp plant are really great in the CRS tank....I love them very much.....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks great... What gallon/size is the tank?


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

It's only around 10G.....should get a bigger one...
I think 20G will be the best choice...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very very nice tank!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Is that a standard 10 gallon? My guess if it is you removed the black trim on it?

-John N.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

You've got some very nice plants in there in addition to the beautiful shrimp. Keep us updated on how they do!


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

John N. said:


> Is that a standard 10 gallon? My guess if it is you removed the black trim on it?
> 
> -John N.


This is the tank I am using now.
I don't like the curve side so.....I just put the back side in the front..hahahhahaha 



Thanks everyone....I will keeping update this CRS tank....


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool, looks like a fun tank to play with. My guess it's acrylic. Thanks for keeping us posted 

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

how big is the tank and what is the lighting? Any tank specs?


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> how big is the tank and what is the lighting? Any tank specs?


The tank is around 10G only and lighting system is JBJ (20W*3)....
No any tank specs......


----------



## dpgibb0 (Mar 7, 2006)

What are the short spiky plants? Those are pretty cool.

Derrick


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

dpgibb0 said:


> What are the short spiky plants? Those are pretty cool.
> 
> Derrick


Is this the one you are asking???


If that is what you are asking, the name of it is Eriocaulon sp. from Mato Grosso.
It's very beautiful and someone mentioned that is perfect for the CRS.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Here is the update of my tank
Last time put 15 A grade shrimp try the water is ok or not......
Looks like all doing will.......
So add some more shrimp.........


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Where did you get the lighting and what co2 are you using?


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

nice little tank, i like it alot


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Where did you find an acrylic 10g bowfront tank???

I found a custom made 15g and 24g glass bow today with black trim, but of course there was no price and the price lady wasn't in. I'd also have to get a top custom made, or make one myself...

By the way, nice tank. What is that orange globby thing near the rocks?


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> Where did you get the lighting and what co2 are you using?


The lighting system is from Taiwan.  
I am using compressed CO2.



Musket said:


> Where did you find an acrylic 10g bowfront tank???
> 
> I found a custom made 15g and 24g glass bow today with black trim, but of course there was no price and the price lady wasn't in. I'd also have to get a top custom made, or make one myself...
> 
> By the way, nice tank. What is that orange globby thing near the rocks?


I got that one in a LFS near me. They have only 2 there and I bought both of them. One is around 10G the other one is 5G.
The orange thing is ADA Bacter ball.

Thank you for looking...........

I just update some new pictures of my tank in page 2.
Does anyone know how to change the tittle of the thread????


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

The orange thing is ADA Bacter ball.

What is this? I've never heard of it before. Hopefully I'm not the only one...
What is the plant behind the one you made a closeup of?

No, sorry, I do not know how to change the title.. Unless you do it when you add a reply?? could try that...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

To change the title click the Edit button on your original post and then click the Go Adavanced button that appears on the next page. That should now let you edit the title.

Nice looking tank.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Update of my New CRS tank.....
It's really a mess.................rogar-Si 
Lot of BBA....     
I miss the situation when I just set up this tank......::doh:


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

More co2


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> More co2


hahahaha~~~I know that will work....if I add some Flourish Excel that will amazing....but.....I really don't want to try that...cause there are more than hundreds of CRS in that tank now...arty:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

You might want to switch lights off at the middle of your on period for a like two hours and then turn them on. Add some floating plants, like red root floaters.

-Pedro

P.S. Nice CRS


----------

